# Trek 1.1 or 7.3 FX



## campfire (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking at starting to ride more for exercise and enjoyment. I currently have a mountain bike but want a little more speed.

I mainly ride on bike paths and go an average of 20-30 miles each ride.

I'm kind of stuck between the Trek 1.1 or the 7.3 FX. They are both pretty close in price and I am not looking on spending any more.

Can you guys give me any suggestions or help me choose which one would best suit my needs?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Munro (Apr 29, 2008)

*best for use*

Take a look at the Fisher dual sport series as well. They offer an interesting combination.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Feb 9, 2011)

If it were me I'd save a little more money a get a 1.5 with Tiagra components. Anything less than Tiagra is just not worth your money. You should be able to find a good deal on either a 2010 leftover or a year old used, check around they are out there.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If you think you'll be consistently riding 30 miles and possibly increasing your mileage then the road bike could be more enjoyable for you. It's far lighter and more efficient on the road. The FX would be the better choice if you're riding mixed surfaces and using the bike for utility (commuting, errands) as well.


----------

